# Looking to restore a 1999 Schwinn Mesa GS on the cheap, need your input



## Cashel (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've got a '99 Schwinn Mesa GS I've had since it was brand new. I've been riding a much better bike the last few years, but I want to restore the Schwinn for a friend getting into the sport. I don't really want to pay more than $200 to restore the bike, because any more than that and I'd rather look for a better used bike on CL or Ebay. However this Schwinn fits my friend very well, and I'm having a hard time finding a cheap, decent, used bike that fits her.

To start, here's the bike in question:
1999 Schwinn Mesa GS - BikePedia

From reading this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/schwinn-mesa-yea-nay-725538.html

It sounds like I got the bike before Schwinn was bought out and the bikes really turned to crap.

I'd like to do the following:

New fork
New brake pads
Derailleur/shifter tune up and/or replaced
Possibly replace the entire brake set if it's more worthwhile

Regarding the fork, would either of these work with the bike?

1. 2013 SR Suntour XCR Bike Fork Remote Lockout Disc V Brake MTB 26 1 1 8 Black | eBay

2. SR Suntour XCT V2Â*100MM Suspension 26" Mountain Bike FORKÂ*1 1 8"Â*G2Â*46MMÂ*SILVER | eBay

I figured these would work for pads:
Amazon.com: Avid 20R Brake Pad Set: Sports & Outdoors

Between pads and fork, I'm already at $75 - $110, depending on the fork I go with, leaving me ~$100 to play with. Should I go ahead and upgrade the entire brake kit, or spend my money elsewhere?

I know the derailleur needs work because it's had trouble shifting for as long as I can remember, but I was hoping it might just need a good tune up, because I don't think it's EVER had one. However I've never really liked the grip shifters it's got on there now. Would you recommend replacing any parts here, or just go with a tuneup first?

Sorry if I'm using the wrong terminology anywhere, I'm just getting into actually working on bikes myself and figured this would be a great project to become more familiar with everything. I know my way around trucks and tech/IT, but bikes are still new to me.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

You might look to putting your post in the beginners column as I think you will get a lot more responses there. Folks in this forum are in general pretty die hard and more focused on high end and rare bikes. Bike pads you are showing will likely work fine for your needs but for a bike like that I would likely not invest any additional money in it beyond that. Put some pads, maybe some cables on it, lube it up and let her ride it. If she enjoys biking, sell that bike for whatever you can get for it and buy something nicer.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I agree with datmony, get the bike tuned up and replace the brake pads (if it's needed), but don't spend anything beyond that.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

1999? 
Seriously? 
That's not vintage!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

rideit said:


> 1999?
> Seriously?
> That's not vintage!


Calm down...it'll be okay...


----------

